# What do so many people have against homesteading?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Seriously.

Cites and most neighbors HATE the idea of homesteads or even of clotheslines.

People willingly pay $1 for a small can of veggies, while I have lost track of the amount of fresh produce that has gone through my kitchen this year. Home grown is not only better it can cost a LOT less. Most of my seeds cost 33 cents a pack.

And a constantly barking dog is seen as the cost of city life while the softer sound of a hen is regarded as a nuisance.

I don't get it. Why the bias against something so simple?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

too many generations removed from the land


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They are not against it they just prefer a different life. Are you against their life choices?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

They will go back to the land kicking and screaming. What i see around here are locals trying to appear like the tourist. They have no garden and a big lawn. All the trappings of success on credit. I don't pay their bills, so it's none of my business. This trend started after the great depression.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Terri said:


> I don't get it. Why the bias against something so simple?


They see their existence as more stable, more secure, something over which there are fewer UN-Knowns. But mostly it is what they were born into, it is what they understand. They have trashman to fetch their trash, police to protect them, water and sewage is someone else's job. They like nice and neat controlled, stable environment. And fear the unknown.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Are you against their life choices?


Only when they hyperventilate because my green beans are visible from the road.

Personally I think people may think that more expensive food must be better food. Because it is more expensive. Never mind that it was more expensive because it was trucked in from 1000 miles away in a refrigerated truck while mine was picked 30 minutes ago. People sometimes think that if it costs ore it must be better, and that might be a factor


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know but it is frustrating. I deal with strong opinions about our lifestyle all the time from my daughter's father and step mom.trying to tell our daughter that our lifestyle is wrong,gross and mean.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Terri said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Cites and most neighbors HATE the idea of homesteads or even of clotheslines.
> 
> ...


One of the biggest problems is city folk with a little money deciding to move out of the packed and stacked up cities they were born into and then wanting to drag their city ways, HOA attitudes and such into the country to try to gentrify it into a similarity of where they escaped from without understanding that where the move to, they are the "immigrants" and have to learn to fit into their destination culture that most often takes them five to 10 years at least to be accepted by enough of the locals to be totally accepted and "naturalized " by the locals who often inspired this almost 40 year old song that has become sort of a local anthem in many areas since it came out.







Of course the city folk who move to rural areas and prosper usually leave their city ways behind while those who try to gentrify where they land often start complaining of other city folk moving close to them as country boys with small to medium sized tracts sell out to other city folk for high dollar prices per acre after they find themselves some property further back in the sticks or higher up on the hills.

Where we live is still in the sticks and up the hill and joins other country folks property intent on making our stand , but we know the city folk are moving this way slow like a glacier slide and a few country folk relocate to less than perfect ground but use their land sale profits to keep their country ways as the larger country land holders on the boundary stand firm against the city folk sprawl.

Once in awhile, we smaller land owners fall in line behind the ranch owner and larger farmers to prevent the county from changing our agricultural use classification. If we hillbillies with a strong voice and stand to the county keep holding them at bay and turn our backs on the potential high dollars some of the city folk try to use to force their way, we should be able to keep our agricultural zone in the sticks for at least another 30 years.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't see a lot of bias against homesteading. I think it has been romanticized to the point that the reality of hard work and self sufficiency has been masked by the idea of log cabins in a garden of eden with docile cows and cute pigs and huge home cooked meals over a harvest table.
The offense for some is that those living a self sufficient lifestyle are not conformists and tend to be individualists. They have the determination to work long hours and the freedom to do things as they see fit, and that might mean making noises, smoke, dust early in the morning and late at night.
If your log home is a double wide, if your garden of eden looks a little post Genesis Chapter 3, if your livestock stink and your property general doesn't qualify for the cover of Southern Living, you may be more seen as more nuisance than inspiration.
I recall driving into a large city with my kids years ago. We were on the interstate bordered on both sides by tall concrete sound buffering walls, which hid a large mass of suburban tract homes. A few times we were able to see over the wall at hundreds or thousands of identical homes; sandstone brick faces with beige vinyl siding, brown shingles roofs, 3 car garages along winding smooth concrete lanes with even spaced street lights. "Wow" says my youngest son, "Look at all of those houses together. 
They all look the same." 
My oldest son said "Dad, how would you know which house is yours?"
My first thought was honestly, that it probably wouldn't matter.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If you were growing butterbeans instead of green beans, folks would be oohing and aahing..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They would think that is where butter comes from.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

There again our lifestyle cause it means work. It means vacations can be hard to get. It means that they cant run to the store when they need a bolt or nut. It means they have to plan out their homesteading days, prepare for things to happen, and save the money needed WHEN ITS NEEDED for things on the homestead. Theyd rather spend that money on a fishing boat, motor cycle, 4 wheeler or other trinket, then plow it back into the homestead. THEN, they want us to help them so they can use their pickup or 4 wheeler to disc acres of ground. My boys got the idea that when he comes home from work, his work for the day is done. He ll do some on Sat, But they are going to a lot of school functions, and they go out to eat on weekends. They tried a fair size garden last year, 40ftsq. went to weeds. now shes trying pots, and pans container gardening on her front porch, and I could see that its going to fail also. DD stays home, and her garden is the best THIS YEAR that shes ever grown.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I don't see a lot of bias against homesteading. I think it has been romanticized to the point that the reality of hard work and self sufficiency has been masked by the idea of log cabins in a garden of eden with docile cows and cute pigs and huge home cooked meals over a harvest table.
> The offense for some is that those living a self sufficient lifestyle are not conformists and tend to be individualists. They have the determination to work long hours and the freedom to do things as they see fit, and that might mean making noises, smoke, dust early in the morning and late at night.
> If your log home is a double wide, if your garden of eden looks a little post Genesis Chapter 3, if your livestock stink and your property general doesn't qualify for the cover of Southern Living, you may be more seen as more nuisance than inspiration.
> I recall driving into a large city with my kids years ago. We were on the interstate bordered on both sides by tall concrete sound buffering walls, which hid a large mass of suburban tract homes. A few times we were able to see over the wall at hundreds or thousands of identical homes; sandstone brick faces with beige vinyl siding, brown shingles roofs, 3 car garages along winding smooth concrete lanes with even spaced street lights. "Wow" says my youngest son, "Look at all of those houses together.
> ...


you are right,a lot of people don't really understand HOW much work it really is


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Everyone has their own preferences for living. I think the problem in cities is that their are too many opinions on what the ideal life is so nobody’s happy much.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> you are right,a lot of people don't really understand HOW much work it really is


I'm not a packrat. I try to spend time every week looking for crap to throw away. But there are a lot of rural places that cause the rubbernecking and "pffts" from passersby. Why do farmers and country folk always leave their cars and tractors where they die?
How long is he going to let that stack of lumber just sit there? Is that implement buried in the weeds really still usable?
Well, when it might be an hour or more to the nearest hardware store or lumberyard, we tend to get creative. Cars get picked, parts from tractors are reused and scrap lumber repurposed. That old snow plow rusting away in the bushes hasn't been used for 6 years, but the blizzard this winter might snow you in without it, so it continues to earn it's keep.
I could easily critique my neighbors barn, with straw bales half stacked and loose on the ground, a ratty 4 wheeler, trailer, scattered 55 gallon water tanks, and an empty chicken tractor drug across the front. A urbanite might call him a hick who doesn't care to keep his property up.
The truth is that his sons are gone to college, his wife can no longer work outside, and at 68 he still works from sunrise to set; he just doesn't have enough time or strength left at the end of the day to do it all, so he prioritizes. I know he loves what he does, want to do more, but really doesn't care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I'm not a packrat. I try to spend time every week looking for crap to throw away. But there are a lot of rural places that cause the rubbernecking and "pffts" from passersby. Why do farmers and country folk always leave their cars and tractors where they die?
> How long is he going to let that stack of lumber just sit there? Is that implement buried in the weeds really still usable?
> Well, when it might be an hour or more to the nearest hardware store or lumberyard, we tend to get creative. Cars get picked, parts from tractors are reused and scrap lumber repurposed. That old snow plow rusting away in the bushes hasn't been used for 6 years, but the blizzard this winter might snow you in without it, so it continues to earn it's keep.
> I could easily critique my neighbors barn, with straw bales half stacked and loose on the ground, a ratty 4 wheeler, trailer, scattered 55 gallon water tanks, and an empty chicken tractor drug across the front. A urbanite might call him a hick who doesn't care to keep his property up.
> The truth is that his sons are gone to college, his wife can no longer work outside, and at 68 he still works from sunrise to set; he just doesn't have enough time or strength left at the end of the day to do it all, so he prioritizes. I know he loves what he does, want to do more, but really doesn't care what anyone else thinks.


Well said


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I dont have any problem like that in this city. everything can be seen it's so close to the sidewalk I grow raspberries gooseberries hanging over the fence.onions in washtubs. tomatoes and strawberries in the flowergarden. etc everyone stops to tell me how good it looks and they wish they had it but it's so much work.lots of community gardens in this city also. and no one here is stupid enough to think that butter comes from butter beans. ~Georgia


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

A friend of mine lives in the big city. She has a huge house and a deck on the second story. She is in walking distance of WM and the mall. When she's out on her deck she can hear goats bleat and see chickens in the neighbors yard. I do believe there are urban farmers who live very well in the big city.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I can surely see your point and the reason for your question,Terri. I'm coming from this thing kinda backwards. Due to life circumstances I had to move away from my homestead to the city. I was fortunate enough to find almost 2 acres on the outskirts of the suburbs but it's still NOTHING like what I came from. I have no hoa, I'm in the county, not city limits. The first week I was there after I got my house settled I raked up a few big piles of leaves and did what ive always done and set them afire. About 10 mins later the sherrif, fire dept, and half the neighborhood showed up. Since then, I can't even pass gas without someone making a federal case out if it. My son rides his quad on MY property and the cops show up because of "dust complaints". Im a musician and if I have friends over for a jam session, it's always too loud. If im up too early or out too late working I hear about it. But...if anyone needs to use my backhoe, skidsteer, a welder or whatever I'm suddenly everyone's best friend. What a crock! There's no sense of community around here and the temple of self is the alter of preference. Screw that!

This is a microwave society. Everything is at the fingertips and immediate gratification has taken the place of pride and skill. Nothing takes an investment of time here. There's very little homemade anything and you have to dig deep to find the hidden gems of people who haven't succumbed to laziness and still value quality over quantity.

I just got home from the market and after seeing 2 woman pick up a small container of pre-chopped onions that they were willing to pay over $4 for when they could have bought one whole onion for a few cents and chopped it themselves...well kinda sums it up for me. I can't wait to get the hell out of here!!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I can surely see your point and the reason for your question,Terri. I'm coming from this thing kinda backwards. Due to life circumstances I had to move away from my homestead to the city. I was fortunate enough to find almost 2 acres on the outskirts of the suburbs but it's still NOTHING like what I came from. I have no hoa, I'm in the county, not city limits. The first week I was there after I got my house settled I raked up a few big piles of leaves and did what ive always done and set them afire. About 10 mins later the sherrif, fire dept, and half the neighborhood showed up. Since then, I can't even pass gas without someone making a federal case out if it. My son rides his quad on MY property and the cops show up because of "dust complaints". Im a musician and if I have friends over for a jam session, it's always too loud. If im up too early or out too late working I hear about it. But...if anyone needs to use my backhoe, skidsteer, a welder or whatever I'm suddenly everyone's best friend. What a crock! There's no sense of community around here and the temple of self is the alter of preference. Screw that!
> 
> This is a microwave society. Everything is at the fingertips and immediate gratification has taken the place of pride and skill. Nothing takes an investment of time here. There's very little homemade anything and you have to dig deep to find the hidden gems of people who haven't succumbed to laziness and still value quality over quantity.
> 
> I just got home from the market and after seeing 2 woman pick up a small container of pre-chopped onions that they were willing to pay over $4 for when they could have bought one whole onion for a few cents and chopped it themselves...well kinda sums it up for me. I can't wait to get the hell out of here!!


Isn't it crazy what people will pay because they are lazy? Sometimes people boggle my mind


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Why would you care what others think of you and why would you judge them for how they live ?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Because it has a bearing on her sense of belonging and peace.

Most humans (not all) have a need to be part of a group, family, church, neighborhood, etc. That is why school rivalries get so heated. 

I am removing myself from a coastal farming community that I am not comfortable in and returning to the Austin area and lifelong friends.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> Why would you care what others think of you and why would you judge them for how they live ?


You asking me?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

As has been mentioned above, the instant gratification factor and desires for free time for relaxation differ greatly between urban and rural areas and sometimes the factors combine a bit.

In addition to the instant gratification and relaxation time factors, time and money are two major factors also.

When I worked and lived in the heavy urbanized metro area where my high six figure income employment was, as other city dwellers, I bought my bacon in packs and my steaks on Styrofoam trays as I worked 8 to 16 hours a day in my field, however during the spring and summer, I grew tomatoes, lettuce, potatoes and peppers in a small container garden on my patio as a connection to my country roots.

At the same time that patio garden persuaded others who lived in my complex to grow their own patio/balcony container gardens, it reinforced my desire to move the 70 miles back to the sticks as my garden reminded me of the fact that I belonged where there were hills and curves in the roads instead of a domicile, gas station , grocery store and my place of employment all within 200 yards east and west of a straight 9 mile stretch of north / south 4 lane highway and the sounds at night included the sound of crickets in addition to the sounds of the occasional gunshot , car or ambulance / fire truck / police responder minus the 24/7 cacophony of heavily mixed traffic.

My move back to the sticks took two steps with the first move being to a duplex west of the metro area to the nearest cattle farm and cotton field area for a few years of a 25 mile commute to the work campus, but at least there were crickets and curves in the road.

My final move was 75 miles away and within 15 miles of where I grew up and four of us carpooled to the metro area from a meeting point 12 miles from my place here on the hill in the sticks so 3 of us had the opportunity to nap on the long drive to and from work.

As I moved further away from the metro area, I found more time to grow and raise produce and stock to create more money for my place in the sticks.

Once I landed back where I started, instead of paying $2 to $3 every week or two for a 12 ounce pack of bacon, I paid $50 for four to six pigs that I raised for a year to hogs for slaughter and would slaughter one or two and cure for my use and send the others to the stock sale with a pig farmer I knew to sell with his stock for a few hundred dollars profit to go towards my retirement while also eliminating the cost of store package pork.

I also was close enough to my parents produce producing small farm to start helping my father manage it and partner with a family friend to graze beef cattle on some of the land I bought adjoining my parents acreage in exchange for a couple steers per year.

When I was finally able to retire from industry my father made me a full partner and ramrod of our family farm and I made my parents full partners of my smaller place 5 miles away so my father and I helped keep the agricultural rating of our area with our neighbors and kept my mother and ex wife out of sight and stinger shoulder missile range of each other as my father jokingly called it because we all know it is never good to have your mother and wife within arms reach of each other except for the occasional special get together 

As far as relaxation goes, here in the country a night fishing at the pond or a field party is still enough to get relaxed and if GF and I ever feel like a city night out we just figure some drive time into our plans.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> You asking me?


I didn't quote you so it was just a question to all that were upset for being judged while judging "them". 

Seems like this is just another way to divide people and to put them in groups. Why should I care if someone wants to pay "$1 for a small can of veggies", "$4 for chopped onion", have a "big lawn" or if someone prefers a "fishing boat" over a couple really old tractors.
If you're secure in yourself and happy with your life, why would it matter what others think of you ?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I have the biggest yard chair on this road. Well, not yet, but I have a plan to liberate it from its present location today. I'll post pictures. Unless the owner is at home during the liberation process. In which case, I may post bail instead


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> If you're secure in yourself and happy with your life, why would it matter what others think of you ?


Would I be right when I guess that you do not have neighbors close by?


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had this conversation many times and the argument is usually the value of time and the production value of land. In a society driven by money, many people look at a piece of land and weigh the options. 1 acre of land can feed my family for a year. OR I could build 4 houses, rent or sell them and make enough to feed my family for years, OR I could build an apartment complex and support my family for the rest of my life. Same argue for time/labor, If I make $40 an hour at a job, it makes more sense to pay someone else to do the labor of maintaining a house and lawn. Those of us who choose to have a garden or livestock are often seen as lacking the skills to get a "good" job and somehow inferior. They are however always willing to take free eggs or veggies whenever they can. (Well usually, I did have one neighbor who turned down eggs because they were free range and she didn't like the idea od not knowing what the chickens had been eatting)


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

See, there's that "they" word again. Us against them...


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> See, there's that "they" word again. Us against them...


It's not always "against", in any conversation there is always 2 sides. My side and thier side. 2 points of view, each is equally valid for what is important to the individual.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I just don't understand why their view is such a concern to the other side, live and let live.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> I just don't understand why their view is such a concern to the other side, live and let live.


I would guess that she asked a question based on animosity that she has received from people who don't like homesteading. She would like to understand why.

Why are you in here if you just want to argue?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Says the person that is always putting down someone, I'm just commenting how petty it seems


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Humans bond in groups. Normal.

Oneraddad, you may be enlightened, but not all humans are, and their road to enlightenment is what it is, and it may include pondering the price of onions.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I've been thinking a lot about this...and about your question Rad. (If enlightenment means to coexist in the universe and not be judgemental then I am defiantly NOT enlightened lol.) I try not to be judgemental..the good book says judge not after all. But truth is I am judgemental. I certainly am opiniated and have a tendancy to think things to death. My opinions and thoughts are the driving forces behind what I believe in tho. My beliefs absolutely steer my choices. Im not sure its possible, for me, to have beliefs, make choices and have opinions without being judgemental...just being really real.

I do get what you're saying...live and let live. But I think it's sometimes easy to hunker down in our hobbit holes waving the "live and let live" banner and forget that the "let live" part can also include turning a blind eye to things that are just wrong or will negatively impact us or those we love and care for.

Is it petty to criticize someone for what I feel is frivolous spending....maybe. But the only thing I can think about when I see things like that are our veterans standing on the corners begging for money, or the many beautiful children I've seen who are living in poverty, or the senior citizens Ive known who are sick and can't afford medical care let alone food and shelter, and then there's the animal shelters...the list goes on. Call me a bleeding heart if you want...I don't care but that's where the judgement comes from.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

DKWunlimited said:


> ... (Well usually, I did have one neighbor who turned down eggs because they were free range and she didn't like the idea od not knowing what the chickens had been eatting)


Do you think she had ANY idea what they usually eat?

Mon


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> Says the person that is always putting down someone, I'm just commenting how petty it seems


Then why do you live where you do and not be a community member around SF? Same thing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup. Im very judgemental. If your not wearing overhalls, or jeans with stupenders and a straw hat in summer, and a locomotive hat in spring and fall, and a Elmer Fudd cap in the winter, farming with ancient machinery, and trying to be as productive as you can be, then im judgemental. Do you think that people also judge me? More or less, as dad has said, My judgement does nothing much to bother them, and their judgement of me dosnt faze me in the least. I don't dwell on them, and im sure they don't dwell much on me


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Another philosophical thought.....

Judgement is a survival skill. If you didn’t make judgments about situations and people, you would walk into a dark alley with some skanky person you just met in a skid row bar to look at the diamond bracelet that’s for sale.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yup. Im very judgemental. If your not wearing overhalls, or jeans with stupenders and a straw hat in summer, and a locomotive hat in spring and fall, and a Elmer Fudd cap in the winter, farming with ancient machinery, and trying to be as productive as you can be, then im judgemental. Do you think that people also judge me? More or less, as dad has said, My judgement does nothing much to bother them, and their judgement of me dosnt faze me in the least. I don't dwell on them, and im sure they don't dwell much on me


Sometimes, if you wear a hat and a tee shirt both saying "I'm a nut" and go around banging 2 pans together screaming "I'm a nut" people will make a judgment call that you're probably a nut.

Is that wrong of them?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry but I agree with Oneraddad on this one. Slagging off others becasue they


Alice In TX/MO said:


> Another philosophical thought.....
> 
> Judgement is a survival skill. If you didn’t make judgments about situations and people, you would walk into a dark alley with some skanky person you just met in a skid row bar to look at the diamond bracelet that’s for sale.


Judgement about safety and trustworthiness is not the same as judging someone because the live their life in the city or the country Not a very good excuse for be judgmental of your neighbors.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Homesteaders make judgements about city life and city ways. That’s why they live elsewhere. 

Your mileage may vary. It’s all good.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I tell my kids...Keeping open open mind is ok, but if you keep it too open your brains may fall out.

(What happened to the dancing banana?)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Ziptie said:


> I tell my kids...Keeping open open mind is ok, but if you keep it too open your brains may fall out.
> 
> (What happened to the dancing banana?)


It somehow migrated over to the Banana forum. Perhaps they offered him a raise. And, so, he has joined a positive CROWD of dancing bananas that are, presumably, being paid more than minimum wage.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Clem said:


> Sometimes, if you wear a hat and a tee shirt both saying "I'm a nut" and go around banging 2 pans together screaming "I'm a nut" people will make a judgment call that you're probably a nut.
> 
> Is that wrong of them?


Yes, it is. Nuts are a protected species. We're seeking to raise more of them, and so far, it's working!

Mon


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nuts. Not touching that.... those.... whatever.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I've got nothing against homesteaders...Some of my best friends are homesteaders...….Except the ones who have goats...….They're the ones that give homesteaders a bad reputation...……(I hate goats.....)



geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why is that Geo? I don't like them especially, but I sure don't hate them either.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Goats are just minions of the Devil, just minions of the Devil!!! 

geo


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a neighbor complain about our rooster, he was "too loud" first thing in the morning and she didn't like hearing him while sitting on her porch....were rural. Another neighbor didn't like my gelding teasing the mares, I asked him what exactly he wanted me to do about it? Offer the gelding a cigarette?! 

Our road is a dirt road, people speed way above the speed limit then complain their BMW or luxury car is getting dinged up and dusty, while on their way to their weekend farm....now they want the road paved. Pull farm equipment or a horse trailer, see how many city yahoo's crawl up your bumper and then as they pass you flip you off for not going faster then the intended speed limit or a little slower than normal.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

geo in mi said:


> Goats are just minions of the Devil, just minions of the Devil!!!
> 
> geo


I thought Shetland ponies were?!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought Xs were lol


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> They see their existence as more stable, more secure, something over which there are fewer UN-Knowns. But mostly it is what they were born into, it is what they understand. They have trashman to fetch their trash, police to protect them, water and sewage is someone else's job. They like nice and neat controlled, stable environment. And fear the unknown.



huh? I view my existence as more stable becuz I don't rely on others at all.

my life is nice neat and controlled cuz I can do all the above.

if the electric goes out I got it handled within 15 min. if the sewer goes out I simply fix it. there are no police here so I do their job too.if the well breaks I fix it too.

waiting and depending on someone else is the big unknown!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

geo in mi said:


> Goats are just minions of the Devil, just minions of the Devil!!!
> 
> geo


That one created a spit-take, geo!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Another philosophical thought.....
> 
> Judgement is a survival skill. If you didn’t make judgments about situations and people, you would walk into a dark alley with some skanky person you just met in a skid row bar to look at the diamond bracelet that’s for sale.


Nope nope nope, a dark ally is not the place to examine diamond necklaces. The light simply isn't good enough to tell the difference in the stones!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Or to tell the difference between a seller and a mugger, tho youll likely find out quickly


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> See, there's that "they" word again. Us against them...


It wouldn't be a problem if the 'theys' would stop invading our territory and immediately start trying to tell us how to live including attempts to assert a 'right' to scenery they consider pleasing to the eyes, ears, and nose even if someplace they only pass by when driving. That and the sheer cowardice of doing such things as demanding that the local.gov enforce their preferences regardless of the nonexistence of any law or ordinance.


----------



## Fridrix (Jul 3, 2018)

I think that the farm is the best that a man has devised for himself. It is like creating one's own freedom and unity with nature. Moreover, you do not only benefit yourself. You grow something for yourself and for the family and for sale. You are the master of your position. But naturally, without the support of this all may not be.
He looked after the farm of his late father seven years. But it's really hard. Here it was necessary to climb on different sites of acquaintances and through https://ibrider.com/mexican-cupid-reviews I found myself really that woman who supports me in everything. And believe me without the feeling that you at least someone is grateful the work does not go.
And I want to say that there are still people who like the freedom of their actions. But always need support


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have not had any nasty negative encounters with people about our homesteading, vegetarianism and environmentalism. They have been surprised, puzzled and definitely are not ever going to consider living the way we did/do but mostly they have just been curious. Of course I don't shove my ideas at them or denigrate their life choices. Live and let live and if even one person has been influenced to think differently then that is a good job done.


----------



## Deb747 (Jul 3, 2018)

Terri said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Cites and most neighbors HATE the idea of homesteads or even of clotheslines.
> 
> ...





Oregon1986 said:


> Isn't it crazy what people will pay because they are lazy? Sometimes people boggle my mind


Simple Answer: People have become spoiled and lazy!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

FarmboyBill said:


> Or to tell the difference between a seller and a mugger, tho youll likely find out quickly


Quite often there isn't much of a difference between the two.


----------



## Deb747 (Jul 3, 2018)

If America should ever go through another depression, a lot of people are going to be completely LOST...


----------



## Deb747 (Jul 3, 2018)

geo in mi said:


> I've got nothing against homesteaders...Some of my best friends are homesteaders...….Except the ones who have goats...….They're the ones that give homesteaders a bad reputation...……(I hate goats.....)
> 
> 
> 
> geo


A lot cheaper than lawn mowers and they don't pollute the air.


----------



## Deb747 (Jul 3, 2018)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> huh? I view my existence as more stable becuz I don't rely on others at all.
> 
> my life is nice neat and controlled cuz I can do all the above.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------

